# إعراب ما بعد اللهم



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم أعضاء المنتدى الكرام.
أشكر لكم مساعدتكم بخصوص إعراب ما بعد (اللهم).


----------



## Matat

وعليكم السلام.اللهم منادى ويعرب ما بعده جملة لا محل لها من الإعراب جواب النداء.


----------

